# wild mosquito larvae?



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

Just realized that some random bucket in the backyard has tones of mosquito larvae in them.

Are these things safe to feed the fish?

Not sure if the Toronto pollution and parasites already got the larvae.

Thanks


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Excellent food for fish.
Just don't let the neighbours find out.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Get yourself a bottle of prazipro - it's always good to do a dose after a season of live foods just to make sure you've not picked up any internal parasites.

Also good as a precaution when bringing in any fish (wild or otherwise), but particularly good precaution for wild plecs.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

cool, thanks.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

By all means, feed them to the fish! Don't let them mature! 

(edit: all summer long for 17 years my fish have eaten weeds from pesticide-free lawns, and they're doing fine. Toronto pollution by itself should not be an issue).


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I've fed my cichlids live mosquito larvae all summer, with no problems at all.

I'd heed ameekplec's advice to stay on the safe side though. You may find some live bloodworms etc. there too, which they will also love.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

hmmmm...my apistos are getting a feast tonight...muahahaha..die moisquitos DIE!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats just grose ...... ..........


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> Thats just grose ...... ..........


lol...disgusting in our eyes....but Foie Gras in theirs


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Just be careful that they moskitoes don't morph. Then, you will become the food source. lol.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I wish you could have seen the dwarf puffers when they first analyzed the mosquito larvae. Dwarf puffers analyze, calculate, then repeat a few times before striking live food. The guppies will just strike, gobble and look for more. I think one of the puffers had tears of joy in her eyes.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

We have a pool, and in the spring since the cover fills with water, it becomes a breedign ground for all sorts of critters - mosquitoes, glass eels and particularly blood worms. 

My fish (especially the Gold nuggets) go nuts when they hit the bottom of the tank. The only time I see all of them out is when there's fresh wrigglers in there.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

You have to beware as the neighbours can call the health inspector in as it is a health hazard (West Nile Virus). The reason I know is because I read the health inspection report in the local paper. It was a swimming pool and the people were fined.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's opened on the May 24 weekend every year - just before anything has a chance to meta and become a pest


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Just be careful that they moskitoes don't morph. Then, you will become the food source. lol.


lol, ya no kidding..



Calmer said:


> I wish you could have seen the dwarf puffers when they first analyzed the mosquito larvae. Dwarf puffers analyze, calculate, then repeat a few times before striking live food. The guppies will just strike, gobble and look for more. I think one of the puffers had tears of joy in her eyes.


dwarf puffers just make everything look super animated..lol


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> It's opened on the May 24 weekend every year - just before anything has a chance to meta and become a pest


No, no, no that was a blanket statement for everyone's FYI.  
I am guilty myself of buckets of water outside with plants in them that get mosquito larvae growing into fish food. I do it every year and I harvest before the adult stage. I find it is the easiest and laziest way to get live food.
Most home owners have still water in their eaves trough when the downspout gets clogged. This is another breeding ground for mosquitoes. Also my bird bath is another. With a rainy season like we have right now it is impossible to control.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

My parent's place backs onto a ravine - and there are plenty of boggish places in the flats down there too. Our yards are always chalk full of mosquitos anyways 

One "culturing" thing I used to do is keep a bucket with standing water only long enough to get larvae developing in the water - then put a tight lid on it. The larvae use so little oxygen they won't suffocate. Keep it out of the sun though. Before going to harvest some larvae, shake the bucket vigorously - any metamorphosized adults will get drenched and won't be able to fly off - scoop them out as tasty snacks too. After the bucket's supply of larvae/adults is exhausted, leave it open for more eggs to be laid, and the cycle starts anew.

But yes, try to minimize your standing water folks - only enough to feed your fish for the season


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> One "culturing" thing I used to do is keep a bucket with standing water only long enough to get larvae developing in the water - then put a tight lid on it. The larvae use so little oxygen they won't suffocate. Keep it out of the sun though. Before going to harvest some larvae, shake the bucket vigorously - any metamorphosized adults will get drenched and won't be able to fly off - scoop them out as tasty snacks too. After the bucket's supply of larvae/adults is exhausted, leave it open for more eggs to be laid, and the cycle starts anew.


Whooa that is a great idea that was worth repeating so I quoted it lol
Thanks


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

good idea Eric

Ill try that next year, and what remains of this year.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Calmer said:


> Whooa that is a great idea that was worth repeating so I quoted it lol
> Thanks


Thanks  Also helps prevent people "helping" by pouring the bucket out.



Hitch said:


> good idea Eric
> 
> Ill try that next year, and what remains of this year.


Mosquito season goes well into September - lots of time


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

and the harvesting starts.......muahahahaha


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol indeed Hitch, i fed my ram fry some and they Loved it . bucket in the back all rdy.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

One point I would like to mention is that there will be no parasites in a culture of mosquito larvae. Fish parasites live in waters that contain fish. Each year I culture daphnia on my pools winter cover, and of course, there are any number of various aquatic insect larvae also in there that get fed with the daphnia. I have done this for 14 straight years from the original culture with no ill effects, and I feed massive quantities (fish have food in front of them 24/7 until I have to open the pool.) Oddly, I have yet to see a single mosquito larva.
As far as cultivating in a pail, I look at it this way. Mosquitos will breed wherever they can find a spot, whether you put out a pail or not. If you offer them an easy place to lay their eggs they will use it and you will elimiante that entire spawn. This can only be beneficial to you and your neighbours.


----------

